# Officer Down: Deputy Jason Zunker - [Bloomer, Wisconsin]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*January 07, 2008*

*Officer Down: Deputy Jason Zunker*

*Officer Down: Deputy Jason Zunker* - [Bloomer, Wisconsin]











ODMP​
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 31​
*Cause of Death:* Struck by Vehicle
*Incident Details:* Deputy Jason Zunker died of injuries he sustained the previous day when he was struck by a vehicl​
He responded to a truck fire just south of Bloomer in western Wisconsin, about 100 miles east of Minneapolis. He was directing traffic when he was hit by a southbound vehicle.​
Deputy Zunker was taken by helicopter to a hospital in Eau Claire, where he died the next day from his injuries.​
*Additional Information:* The deputy had served with the Chippewa County Sheriff's Department for four years, and is survived by his wife.​
*End of Watch: *Saturday, January 5, 2008​
*Wisc. deputy succumbs to injuries after being struck by car *​
The Associated Press​
BLOOMER, WIS. - A deputy from Wisconsin's Chippewa County died Saturday of injuries he suffered when he was hit by a car at the scene of a semitrailer truck fire on Friday night.​
Jason Zunker, 31, died of head trauma at Luther Hospital in Eau Claire, Wis., Sheriff James Kowalcyzk confirmed at a news conference Saturday.​
"We're devastated," the sheriff said. "There's not enough words I can say to the Zunker family and the deputies that worked hand-in-hand, side-by-side with him. It's a loss that can never be replaced."​
Zunker had been directing traffic for about six minutes about 9:44 p.m. Friday when he was hit by a car at the scene of the truck fire on Hwy. 53. The crash happened just south of Bloomer, in western Wisconsin, about 100 miles east of Minneapolis.​
He was first taken to a hospital in Bloomer and then airlifted to the hospital in Eau Claire.​
The Wisconsin State Patrol said that a Chippewa Falls woman was the driver of the car that hit Zunker and that she has been cooperating. They are investigating the crash, which happened in the town of Woodmohr.​
Authorities shut down southbound Hwy. 53 for about 90 minutes Friday night while they dealt with the burning truck. It belonged to Wal-Mart.​
Zunker started as a reserve officer in July 2003 and became a deputy sheriff in March 2004. He lived in rural Augusta, Wis., with his wife.​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​A mourner holds a program for the funeral of Deputy Jason Zunker Saturday in Superior, Wisc. Zunker succumbed to injuries he sustained when he was hit by a car at the scene of a semi truck fire. (AP Photo/Duluth News Tribune, Derek Montgomery)​


----------

